# Tile Backer on Plaster



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a shower stall--had vinyl covering. Underneath, two of the wall sides have plaster the third has drywall. Then it has a low sloped ceiling-- also plaster. All the plaster is smooth as glass with maybe 3-4 hairline cracks.

I want to tile this. My preference is to put tile backer--maybe 1/4 "--screwed through the plaster/drywall to the studs. 
Anyone ever do this sucessfully?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Im not an expert on this subject, but I think you need a vapor barrier over the studs if you are going to tile. Its possible that a material such as red guard can be applied over your backer board instead, but I've never used it. I would probably use 1/2" backer instead so you can use the old style quarter round trim tiles. They will fit better if I'm not mistaken. A pro should be along shortly.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

it would be better to install a tile backer on the wall

rip out everything down to the studs
do it in sections for easier dispose
then staple 15lb roofing felt over studs (moisture barrier)
then screw cement backerboard over studs (1/2" for walls)
tape the seams with fiberglass mesh tape and skim coat with thinset

you could also use DensShield (water resistant) backerboard

or Hardibacker

In a wet area, i.e. shower stall, tile should NOT be installed over gypsum board (drywall)
says so by the Tile Council of North America

maybe another savvy tile contractor will chim in with the reference number from the manual, mine is upstairs in office, and don't feel like getting my lazy butt up off the coach.


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks. I'll remove everything to the studs. Then I've got to fur out the studs to get closer to the tub lip. Thanks again


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

One more thing--I need to tile the ceiling above the tub, which is also solid plaster without cracks.

Two questions--The plaster ceiling is only about 6 feet high--is this OK for shower tile?
The ceiling surface is painted what do I need to do to prepare it for tile thinset?


----------

